# Dutchess and Westchester county



## Thillmaine1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Seeking work in Dutchess and Westchester county area. Southern NY. ISA certified, lots of experience, removals, pruning, crane work, bucket, CDL A, former pesticide license and certified landscape professional holder.


----------

